# Period symptoms after iui



## indrabeauty

Hello all, I am a newbie to this fantastic site. There is so much info and support.

I was wondering if anyone could help out and put my worried mind at ease...I have recently just started on the journey of IUI after TTC for 4 yrs.

I took clomid for 5 days and did a trigger injection. During the scans I was told I had successful two follicles that were on each overy. My husband did his sample with fantastic results...so fingers crossed. 

This was my first round of IUI so I'm not sure at all of symptoms after the procedure. I had the procedure on the Wednesday and since then I have been having period like symptoms. I dont normally get these type of symptoms and also this early on in my monthly cycle. ( I have 9days to go till AF) 

I have lower back pain and lower tummy pains....and at times feel deeply uncomfortable. I find the symptoms seem worse in the evening time. 

Has anyone else got these symptoms and should I be worried and phone the clinic? 

Thank you all for any advice you can give me. X


----------



## elli78

hey. our situation sounds similar. i also just had my first iui, two follies and dh had great swimmers. afterwards i had cramps and backache. i was told this is normal but it only lasted a couple of days. mayb worth calling your clinic to have a chat to them. best of luck hope it works for you xx


----------



## indrabeauty

Thanks for replying elli78. I did expect to have a few symptoms for a few days due to being pocked and prodded around but I was beginning to think that 5 days into it maybe they should have calmed down or stopped. I will,give them a call tomorrow if it doesn't improve. 

Also wishing you lots of luck for you and hope you get a  . Are you also on the two week wait?

X x


----------



## elli78

yes 2ww and going slightly mad! how are you feeling x


----------



## indrabeauty

I'm trying my best not to worry etc but its driving me mad! The pains aren't really helping my mood either but other than that I'm doing ok. When are you hoping to find out if your worked? X


----------



## elli78

test on sunday, what about you? have u had clomid before? the meds now are bad but im telling myself its not as bad as that! x


----------



## indrabeauty

Oh wow sunday so not long now. How have you coped during the first week or so?  Yes this is the first time I had to take clomid...it sent me proper mental. My poor DH  

What meds have you been taking? X


----------



## elli78

ive been positive and so low all at the same time. clomid is evil! had bruselin gonal f and hcg, side effects r just like being preg, how cruel. have u had iui with clomid?x


----------



## indrabeauty

I so do understand that mood your describing...trying to get through the day an be so tiring due to the emotions. I will be doing the test on the Wednesday after the Sunday that you will test. Please let me know what the result will be. 

Yes I did clomid with IUI and then a trigger injection. Jeez those needles are scary as....I was weeping like a girl when I saw the needle and my DH injected it into me. My butt cheek hurt for a day after that.   

Is this your first time with the meds?

It's such a cruel thing isn't it that with all the drugs we have to take the side effects are like being pregnant! To think I never thought twice putting hormones into my body on a daily basis with the contraceptive pill but now......it's a whole other kettle of fish.

How is the treatment your receiving  from your clinic? X x


----------



## elli78

oh wednesday, good luck. my clinic have been great. wish we met their funding criteria tho. how has yours been? have to admit im struggling a bit at work. just not feeling great x


----------



## indrabeauty

We are lucky enough to be funded but still the emotional side will always be the same. My clinic I have felt have been a bit up and down...but I'm thinking it could be because I feel ultra sensitive at the moment.

On your advice I have called the clinic today as my period like symptoms haven't gone away and I am almost a week into after having the procedure. When I had my acupuncture today I said to the ladie I felt like an 80yr old....back pains etc.  

How are you struggling at work?  Are you physically feeling bad or emotionally? What ever the reason you are a strong person and you deserve a medal for what your having to go through.   

X x x x


----------



## elli78

morning. am strugglhng emotionally at work. im quite outgoing but feel so intraverted and lost at the moment. hope your all well x


----------



## indrabeauty

Hello   elli78' sorry for such a late reply! My home Internet went down  

How are you feeling today? I do hope work isn't too bad? Just remember to keep calm and smile. I know that sounds    but doing the action of smiling can help to lift ones mood. 

I so do understand your mood mind....I work in a customer service based job (beauty therapist). 

Sending you   and lots of  smiles . X x x


----------



## elli78

hey how are you. i struggle til lunch time then i cheer up a bit. altho convinced af is on the way. big hugs x


----------



## indrabeauty

Hello elli78 look like that wait is over for me. Looks like the witch has come 5days early! I started very light spotting last night and today but only when I wipe (sorry for TMI).  
It's so frustrating as my last few cycles have been longer even though I spot for a few days before. This cycle makes me spot on day 22 of my cycle...I'm very angry and upset. I feel it's over before its even begun. Coupled with feeling so pants while taking clomid and having these period like pains through the whole time. I'll be thinking of you this Sunday and wishing you a   vibes. X x x


----------



## elli78

oh no im so sorry altho ive read on here people have had spotting and had a bfp. i thnk i have p. pains coming, the world isnt fair at times. x


----------



## indrabeauty

Have you still got your period type symptoms then or have they changed? Mine seemed to have calmed down now...but still have the odd twinge. It's all rather annoying....if the witch is on the way I'd rather her appear now so I can just get over this. X x


----------



## elli78

ive got the tummy twinges i usually get the day before. if yours hasnt arrived it may not be game over hun. im not sure i could go through this too many times its horrendous. still hoping for you x


----------



## indrabeauty

I will still keep everything crossed for you Hun   

X x


----------



## elli78

you to hun x


----------

